# DIY submarine



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

$31,000 for a sub, I want to get one 

http://micgadget.com/24127/chinese-laid-off-man-builds-diy-submarines-for-sale-video/


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Everything is made in China anyways....


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

LOL, this would never fly in Canada, what with all the government regulations. And only Chinese would be crazy enough to go diving in a submarine made by a group of laid-off factory workers.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

There is NO WAY you would catch me in that... look at the quality of the welds around the conning tower where the port holes are. Looks like they jammed bits of playdough in there LOL.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

This is perfect, now I can snip the foreground plants I want in my aquarium.


----------



## mkblitz (Oct 12, 2011)

business is brutal and efficient and a growing economy requires entrepreneurs who don't just talk but actually do. good for this guy. 

Granted Wuhan is landlocked and the sub won't go to sea where pressure will crush those welds.

That said, he should do some research about submarine design... it'd save him a lot of time and he won't have to learn evolutionary lessons that were sorted out in the 1900s.


----------

